# Brag.........



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

So Sapper never stops amazing me. I took him out side to go to the bathroom. There where fireworks going off everywhere. I figured that that he would jump alittle maybe even come and stand my me. Well I underestimated my not so little pup. He stood at the end of the leash watching them not the least bit nervous. After the first fireworks went off he went back to sniffing around. Just a little brag....8):mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Have you checked him for deafness? 
Only JKN! 
Sounds like a nice pup! ;-)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

"snort" - now I've got to clean my keyboard...


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

LOL That would explain why he never listens to me......though I thought he was affected with MSLD which is a cross-speices disorder......Male Selective Listening Disorder!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ha!

That needs shock therapy such as "Do you mind if my mother comes to stay for a few weeks?"

Ears are then unblocked, brain switched on and the actual question can be posed.


----------



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

ROTFL thats too funny!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kayla Barth said:


> LOL That would explain why he never listens to me......though I thought he was affected with MSLD which is a cross-speices disorder......Male Selective Listening Disorder!!!!!!


 
It was really a nice day out today! :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------

